# HEYYA



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

so yes im new. i used to have mice when i was like 10-11 (now im almost 18) and i want to get some again! i used to breed them and stuff and it was just so fun. im just waiting for my parents approval before i get some (so lame). im practically begging them. but they said i can get some soon if i can show them that im responsible (i dont understand them! ie had mice before and i took care of them and i have a dog that i take care of!) ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so ya. hi people


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

:welcomeany


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

hey ppl =]


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks! =]


----------

